# I need horse pix everyone!



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horsechic,

I often draw horses that I see on the forum. I don't suppose there'd be any trouble if you went and coppied horses from any thread where pics are posted. You can look at any in my profile and draw them. It'll be fun to see you finished product.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, sure thing!

By the way, im only doing one horse per user everyone...


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

That sounds like fun , here is a picture of my Horse .


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, ill add yours in 
Im getting the cardboard today, and i will be starting


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump... I need more please!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

HorseChic, please feel free to pick any photo that strikes you from my barn as well!
Or would you prefer I pick one out for you?

Sounds like a fun project, can't wait to see your end result!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

you can have a loook in my barn at any of my horses!!! can't wait to see the finished drawing


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots - you can pick one out for me 
CaitlinPalomino - can you pick one out for meeee?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

ok sure!!! it will be on here soon!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here is one if you need a differnt one then i can get it for you!!











sorry it is so big!!!


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Majorlook (Aug 1, 2009)

Hope this is alright


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone! The pix are great, and the horses are gorgeous!  Im getting started on it already


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

I love making my horse bow =)


[URL=http://img59.imageshack.us/i/devinspicsrebeccas043.jpg/]


[/URL]


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Aw thats so cute! Its going to be fun to draw


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> SpiritedLittleCopperSpots - you can pick one out for me
> CaitlinPalomino - can you pick one out for meeee?




Hmmm, it will be hard to decide which horse....:wink:

Okay, this is one of my favorite photos I've ever taken of any of my horses.
Will that work okay for you?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yep, thats great!  
I have got the cardboard and i have started drawing the first horsey


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oooh can you do my girlie?


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Would you be able to put Tazz in? Thought you might want a head shot somewhere.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I finished everyone elses! Im going to do LoveStory10 and Heatherloveslottie 's horses tonight  I think i can squeeze in 2 more horses, so post some pix if you want!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Yay do Lola =D


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, thanks! 
I need one more horse pic, c'mon everyone


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

If we've all ready submitted a horse, can we do another too then?
Or would you prefer them be from different people yet?


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

You can submit the last horse if you want


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, great!
How about a handsome little spotted one?

Kozmo.
(if you don't care for the angle of this one, here's another as well....)


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks! 
Ill do the first piccc


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is Tessssss


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok ill put Tess in  
Sorry everyone, no more pix are needed.
I am almost done though!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great!
Very excited to see the finished product!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks 
The pic of the finished result will either be up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I have finally done! 
Here is the final result. 
I know its not that good as im new at drawing, espicially horses!  But i guess its ok and the horses look kinda cute, but there not realistic. 
I hope everyone likes it! :-|
Close-up pix coming soon...


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh wow it's so cute! Thanks so much for drawing my girly. <3 Great job HorseChic!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Here are the close-ups.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

horseloverd2 said:


> Oh wow it's so cute! Thanks so much for drawing my girly. <3 Great job HorseChic!


Thanks heaps! Means alot!  

By the way everyone, it is up in my room now and i love it!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Very cute!
I like how you put everybody's names on their horses too, makes it even more special......


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks  
hehe thanks, i thought it would be kool


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

oh wow i love it!!!! thankyou for drawing red!! he is certanly big in real life!! hehehehe thanks again it looks awesome!!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

haha your welcome 
he is a very handsome horse


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I think its adorably awesome! I love it!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww, you did a great job


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow that looks really good! Tess looks awesome!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks you 2, im getting better though, trust me haha


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

this is 










billy and loki


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry, i finished the drawing all ready... If you go back in the thread, you can see how it turned out.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

i just nticed when i put them up lol sorry love


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

haha, thats ok  cute pix though


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks love


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

You did a wonderful Job , Im going to save your drawing of Shiny , Thank you so much


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you Shiny  It was a pleasure drawing your horse


----------



## Peekarocks (Jan 22, 2011)

My racehorse


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I already finished the drawing sorry, if you go back in the thread, you can find the finish result... Thats a gorgeous horse you got there though!


----------

